# Pixelated vision...



## Bubbsie (Apr 26, 2017)

relaxed start to the day...light breakfast...suddenly peripheral vision in left eye is slightly blurred...like viewing  TV...  where the screen is pixilated at the very edge...taken BG reading...up from 5.8...to 9...washed hands...same reading...had for about 30 minutes now...what to do?.


----------



## New-journey (Apr 26, 2017)

I am not sure what you can do, hope someone else will suggest practical plan. Is 9 high for you now? 
I am sure you are very worried and sending hugs and love your way.


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 26, 2017)

New-journey said:


> I am not sure what you can do, hope someone else will suggest practical plan. Is 9 high for you now?
> I am sure you are very worried and sending hugs and love your way.


Thanks Jo...easing off now...yes 9 is quite high for me...waking numbers tend to be in 6's...then 5's for most of the day...waiting for another half hour...will test again...stinky headache arriving...possible migraine...have GP appointment this afternoon (fortunate)...know vision can be a bit blurry if BG a bit high...not an excessive rise to 9...will keep an eye (what else could I say here?)...but...unusual for me...been tense few weeks...possibly pushing myself too hard?...thanks.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 26, 2017)

Sounds like a visual migraine to me @Bubbsie, I get them occasionally when my eyes are tired. Usually, just closing my eyes and relaxing for a while eases it - can take 10-20 minutes for me sometimes. I was very alarmed when it first happened, but my optician assured me it wasn't due to or causing damage. Hope you are recovered soon


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 26, 2017)

I was going to say perhaps a migraine, I get similar when I've got a migraine coming.


----------



## New-journey (Apr 26, 2017)

I know my vision goes with migraine and stress can affect everything. It is good you are seeing your doctor today. I hope you can relax and not push yourself so hard in the next few weeks. Hugs


----------



## grovesy (Apr 26, 2017)

Hope it has gone.
I have had migraines with visual disturbance too.


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 26, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Sounds like a visual migraine to me @Bubbsie, I get them occasionally when my eyes are tired. Usually, just closing my eyes and relaxing for a while eases it - can take 10-20 minutes for me sometimes. I was very alarmed when it first happened, but my optician assured me it wasn't due to or causing damage. Hope you are recovered soon


Thank you Alan...BG going down...good 'up chuck'...feeling so much better...phew!


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 26, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Hope it has gone.
> I have had migraines with visual disturbance too.


Better grovesy...heading off...BG now back at 7...relief!


----------



## grovesy (Apr 26, 2017)

Glad you are feeling much better.


----------

